# Looking for info on quellwasser in IN



## LakelifeGSD (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello,

I am considering quellwasser as a breeder for my next dog, but I am having trouble finding any reviews of this breeder on any forums I am active on. Does anyone have any insight? Everything seems good to me, but their website isn't working and I just want to be cautious. I of course plan on asking questions of the breeder, but I like to get some insight from others as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LakelifeGSD (Nov 28, 2017)

I would try to delete my post, but I don't know how. I just heard back from the breeder with extensive detail and the kennel appears exceptional. I feel very confident moving forward with this kennel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Christina is top notch. Husband is world competitor. They stand behind their breedings and dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LakelifeGSD said:


> I would try to delete my post, but I don't know how. I just heard back from the breeder with extensive detail and the kennel appears exceptional. I feel very confident moving forward with this kennel.


Hi. We don't usually remove posts once they are here. Someone else might check this thread out in the future instead of having to post a new thread.
ADMIN


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> Christina is top notch. Husband is world competitor. They stand behind their breedings and dogs.


^^This^^


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Amazing breeder, I don't think you could get much better.

I personally know a couple dogs from them and they are fantastic. They were my second choice after our current breeder.

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I own a young dog sired by their male Dexter, Christina at Quellwasser has always been incredibly warm and supportive. Absolutely love her and my perfect Dexter kid!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The young Dexter male my friend has is awesome, I'd put him in my van any day.


----------

